

One Chapter From Upcoming eBook: Ruby Under A Microscope - instakill
http://patshaughnessy.net/2012/5/9/one-chapter-from-my-upcoming-ebook-ruby-under-a-microscope

======
angelbob
This seems like a very "beginner" presentation of some very interesting (and
normally considered advanced!) concepts. I'm curious how it will do.

I love the information, and I love the "prove it works in Ruby code" concept.

~~~
pat_shaughnessy
Thanks! Yea I like writing about complex topics in a simple way that anyone
can understand... that's one of my goals, maybe the most important one.

------
eaurouge
It would be nice if you had a signup form to collect email addresses from
interested users. I would like to know when the book is available for
purchase. Looking forward to reading it!

------
angelbob
It would be nice to see differing MurmurHash performance on different string
lengths as well.

Not that I can't do it for myself, of course :-)

